# vergleich zwischen Teufel Concept E 400 und Teufel Motiv 5



## Gadget2 (12. März 2009)

ich wollt mal fragen was ihr von den oben genannten systemen haltet

denn das Concept E 400 hat "500 watt" und das Motiv 5 nur "450 watt" 
dafür ist es in allen bereichen mit *sehr gut* bewertet worden

daher wollte ich mal einen vergleich haben ob die 50 watt mehr wirklich soviel ausmachen
oder ob es sich doch mehr lohnt auf "50 watt" zu verzichten und dafür ein unvergleichliches sound-erlebnis zu haben


----------



## HollomaN (12. März 2009)

ich interessiere auch für das Teufel Concept E 400 system. ich würde sagen das der preisunterschied zum Motiv 5 zu hoch ist und das das E 400 nicht viel schlechter klingt bzw.genau so gut ist.

ich würde dir das Concept E 400 empfehlen. preis/-leistung ist es einfach top. wenn nätürlich geld keine rolle spielt, nehme das Motiv 5. sieht ja auch super aus.


----------



## Gadget2 (12. März 2009)

für mich als leihen werden die 50 watt warscheinlich nicht wirklich hörbar sein!!

aber das Motiv 5 hat eben überall die wertung sehr gut bekommen
und über das E 400 liegt mir speziel jetzt kein test vor

außerdem wenn dann wärs für mich sowieso eine einmalige investition
darum ja auch *teufel* daher denke ich solange es nicht über 800,- ist geht es


----------



## Overlocked (12. März 2009)

Leute, die 50 Watt ***  Alles ab einer kurzzeitigen Leistung von über 350 Watt ist sowieso Selbstmord (bei PC Systemen). Mein Tipp wäre das Motiv 5, das ist wirklich "gut". Bei den andern Systemen sind ja noch nicht wirklich viele Tests erschienen


----------



## Gadget2 (12. März 2009)

und das hab ich damit gemeind

falls doch jemand einen test über das E 400 kennt bitte hier rein schreiben

thx


----------



## Monocus (12. März 2009)

Gadget2 schrieb:


> ich wollt mal fragen was ihr von den oben genannten systemen haltet
> 
> denn das Concept E 400 hat "500 watt" und das Motiv 5 nur "450 watt"
> dafür ist es in allen bereichen mit *sehr gut* bewertet worden
> ...


Die Leistungsangaben der Hersteller kannst du getrost vergessen.
Damit wird die Spitzenleistung angegeben, die in einem Labor unter wohl optimalen Bedingungen erreicht wurde.
Außerdem hat die Spitzenleistung rein gar nichts mit Klang zu tun,
und nicht mal unbedingt mit Lautstärke.
Die Testberichte solltest du auch mehr als Orientierung benutzen,
da Klang eine rein subjektive Sache ist,
und (auch wenn oft das Gegenteil behauptet wird) nicht objektiv betrachtet werden kann.
Trotzdem würde ich erste Testberichte des E400 abwarten,
weil ja momentan noch überhaupt nicht klar ist wo die Stärken und Schwächen des Systems liegen,
und ob das Ding überhaupt etwas taugt.


----------



## Gadget2 (13. März 2009)

das mit der maximalleistung weiß ich darum auch die " " anführungszeichen

und mit dem E 400 geb ich dir recht!!

ist warscheinlich besser ein paar tests abzuwarten


----------



## Overlocked (13. März 2009)

Oder das Motiv 5 zu nehmen^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. März 2009)

Das Motiv 5 ist ne gute wahl, aber mit 500€ überzogen, zudem find ich das auch noch hässlich 
Watt angaben sind sinnfrei, wie heir schon berichtet wurde. leider gibt es ja keine Einheiten für die klangtreue und dynamik


----------



## Overlocked (13. März 2009)

Hässlich fande ich es auch, aber es kommt sehr darauf an, wo es steht


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. März 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Hässlich fande ich es auch, aber es kommt sehr darauf an, wo es steht



stimmt auch wieder, aber die eier.... sind trotzdem hässlich, geil find ich da das zitat: ,,Praxistauglichkeit und Schönheit müssen kein Widerspruch sein."
und das hier auch noch: ,, feinstes Design trifft auf kompromisslosen Klang."... da muss ich teufel ausnahmsweise widersprechen


----------



## Witcher (13. März 2009)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen Optik is so was von schlecht bei dem System, wobei der Sound ja sehr gut sein soll.


----------



## EliteDiabolist (10. Juli 2009)

So....ich kenn mich auch nich wirklich aus und denke über die gleichen systeme nach. die 50 Watt unterschied sind mir egal.
was ich mich frage: warum beim teuren ein "kleiner" 250mm SW und beim E400 300mm?
schlägt der bass beim motiv5 an oder ist der beim E400 zu großzügig bemessen?

btw - motiv5 wird atm für 430euro angeboten!!


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Juli 2009)

hier hast du ein paar tests vom E400
Test: Teufel Concept E 400 - 13.04.2009 - ComputerBase

Teufel Concept E 400 Testbericht | Allround-PC.com


----------



## EliteDiabolist (10. Juli 2009)

Danke 
hab mir auf "ComputerBase" auch mal den Test vom Motiv5 durchgelesen...
Aber meine Frage bleibt weiterhin bestehen: E400 oder Motiv5


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Juli 2009)

ich würde das motiv5 nehmen. wegen den sub sieht besser aus


----------



## EliteDiabolist (10. Juli 2009)

Das aussehen ist mir da Recht egal. (finde den sub vom E400 optisch sogar hübscher^^)

ich wart einfach noch nen paar meinungen ab und geh dann einkaufen


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Juli 2009)

woran willst du das ding betreiben???


----------



## EliteDiabolist (10. Juli 2009)

PC und DVD-Player.
und evtl. fernseher, weiß ich aber noch nich (der is eh nur an, wenn dvdplayer läuft)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2009)

das Motiv5 ist im Klang definitv besser als das E400. Das liegt nicht am subwoofer, sondern an großzügiger bemessenen Satelitten. 100mm Mitteltöner sind da halt doch ne ganze Ecke besser als die 80mm-Mitteltöner der Concept E's. Also greif auf jeden Fall zum Motiv 5!!!


----------



## EliteDiabolist (10. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Mitteltönern leuchtet ein^^
ABER: wie schauts mitm Bass aus?
300mm und 22,5kg [Concept E400]
vs.
250mm und 13,0kg [Motiv4]

"reichen" die 250mm?
und die Fast 10kg unterschied.....da dürfte das Gehäusevolumen vom E400 bedeutend größer sein oder? (großes Volumen = tiefere Töne oder?^^)


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Juli 2009)

EliteDiabolist schrieb:


> PC und DVD-Player.
> und evtl. fernseher, weiß ich aber noch nich (der is eh nur an, wenn dvdplayer läuft)



wird bestimmt immer spaß machen aufzustehen um etwas am sys. zu verändern da das E400 keine fernbedienung hat!!!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2009)

wie groß soll denn der zu beschallende Raum sein? Das Motiv5 reicht locker für 25qm und liefert da auch einen ordentlich satten und kräftigen Bass. Wenns dir nur um nen fetten Bass geht, dann nimm das E400, wenn du aber richtig guten Klang willst, dann das Motiv 5.


----------



## EliteDiabolist (10. Juli 2009)

Mein Zimmer hat genau 26m²
Allerdings würde ich das sys. auf ca. 1/3 des raums verteilen, da nur dieser primär beschallt werden soll!

zur Fernbedienung: unabhängig davon spiele ich auch mit dem gedanken, eine Decoderstation (3 oder 5) dazu zu kaufen

Edit: Was hat Paint aus dem "rot" gemacht :-O


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2009)

also für die Fläche reicht das Motiv5 auf jeden Fall. Die Decoderstation brauchst du entweder wenn du ein digitales Signal (optisches oder digitales Cinch-Kabel) ans Motiv5 anschließen willst, oder wenn du gleich mehrere Quellen an das Motiv5 anschließen willst. In deinem Fall würde ich also zu einer Decoderstation raten, da kannst du dann den DVD-Player digital per Toslink anschließen und den PC, wenn du eine gute Soundkarte hast, analog.


----------



## EliteDiabolist (10. Juli 2009)

joa....
hört sich gut an :p
soundkarte ist gutes mittelmaß würde ich sagen (x-Fi xtreme Audio).
Also du würdest ganz klar zum motiv5 raten wenn ich das richtig verstehe? :p

Noch eine Frage zu meinem Musikgeschmack & ob sich da auch die 100mm-Mitteltöner auszahlen:

Böhse Onkelz
Frei.Wild
9mm
Kärbholz
usw!

Also eher schnelle Musik.

Lohnt sich der mehrpreis dann immer noch?^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2009)

bis auf onkelz sagt mir der rest nix ^^ aber da onkelz rock sin geh ich ma davon aus das das auch auf den rest zutrifft. Und bei Rock zahlt sich ein guter Mitteltonbereich auf jeden Fall aus. Nen extra-dicken Subwoofer braucht man eigtl nur bei R'n'B, Hip-Hop, House, Techno etc....


----------



## EliteDiabolist (10. Juli 2009)

ok...wunderbar. hast mir geholfen!
danke 
ich wart noch nen paar weitere meinungen ab und nen kumpel fragt am WE auch nochmal seinen bruder - der hat da auch recht gut ahnung und dann werd ihc bestellen 

danke auf jeden fall schonmal!

Edit: hast recht - der rest ist mit den onkelz vom musikstil her im groben vergleichbar :p


----------



## beaviz (26. Juli 2009)

hi!

also hatte zuerst das e300 digital und war damit eigentlich schon sehr zufrieden.... ich hatte jedoch ein paar kleine mängel(leichtes rauschen der satelliten, hab sehr feines gehört  daher habe ich es wieder zurück geschickt und bin dabei gleich auf das motiv 5 digital gewechselt 

und nun muss ich sagen dass der sound schon noch ne ganze ecke besser, klarer, knackiger ist... und der wenn der bass nicht ausreicht dann weiß ich auch nich mehr...

das einzigste: von der optik her gefällt mir das e x00 besser, da man ja auch die blenden bei den sats abnehmen kann, aber naja, der sound machts mehr als wett...

also: ich hatte zwar nicht das e400, aber das e300 digital was ja fast das gleiche ist, bis auf den woofer eben...(wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)

als fazit: das motiv 5 is wirklich um einiges besser und ich geb das nimmer her


----------



## Joefox (21. August 2009)

hallo!
hätte da mal eine Frage, da ich stolzer Besitzer der Teufel Motiv 2 bin und ebenfalls an der Motiv 5 Interesse hätte.
Bei Motiv 2 läßt sich Bass, Gesamtvolume, aber auch die Höhen separat regeln, geht das bei Motiv 5 auch? Bei der E 400 kann man die Höhen nicht einstellen (Höhen ist vielleicht blöd gesagt, die Betonung der Sateliten ist gemeint) - ist kaufentscheidend.
Wie gesagt, bin mit Motiv 2 hoch zufrieden (Logitech 5500 Digital wurde sofort entsorgt) und nehme an, daß das 5er ähnlich klingt, sind ja fast ident.
Natürlich gibt es auch da etwas auszusetzen, wie z.B. die Ausschaltautomatik (schaltet sich bei geringer Lautstärke ständig ein über Pc, Pc-Lautstärke auf voll lt. Teufel bringt auch nichts), die Einschaltautomatik, wenn man mal fernsehen ohne Brachialton will (warum kein Standby-Schalter an der Wooferfront), aber klanglich habe ich bis jetzt für den Pc keine Alternative gefunden, das 2er macht Dampf, daß es einen von den Socken haut, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Concept 400 da mithalten kann, bezüglich der Sateliten aber auch des Sub (ist zwar ein 30er aber seitlich?)
Höre damit hauptsächlich Musik, aber wie gesagt, würde mich nicht stören, wenn man über die separat erhältliche Decoderstation mehrere Geräte anschließen könnte.
Wie man ein Motiv 5 oder Concept E400 auf 9m2 betreiben kann (wie weiter oben gewünscht) ist mir unerklärlich, die Dinger sind ja viel zu stark, die sind doch für eine Raumbeschallung konstruiert. Ein Bekannte von mir beschallt mit der Motiv 2 über Pc sein ganzes Cafehaus.


----------

